# Pike of Crewkerne



## wheelnut (8 Feb 2011)

Does anyone know how to contact Phillip Pike, son of Stan Pike? I am given to understand that Phillip continued building frames after his father passed away, Phillip branding his frames 'Pike of Crewkerne', as opposed to 'Stan Pike' made by his father. I know one member of the Pike family was on the CTC Forum in 2007 using the name 'Tula' answering questions about their late father, but according to the forum member details does not appear to have been active since 2007. I have a 'Pike of Crewkerne' frame which I would like to get a build date for and see if transfers are still available.


----------

